# Consiglio Videogame PS3



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Giugno 2014)

Ciao, vorrei prendere tra un paio di settimane un nuovo gioco PS3 (un pò come premio per la laurea  ) e sono indeciso tra:
- Un FPS tipo COD o Battlefield (ma quale dei tanti!)
- Dark Souls
- Uncharted (non ho nessuno dei tre!)
- Gran Turismo o F1

Voi che dite? Al mio posto quale prendereste?
Il prezzo più o meno è simile, solamente Dark Souls forse si trova a prezzo un pò maggiore o gli ultimi COD e BF.


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2014)

Prenditi la trilogia di Uncharted al volo, non scherziamo


----------



## numero 3 (22 Giugno 2014)

Io ti consiglio uncharted3...dark soul è considerato il gioco più difficile di sempre visto che non si può salvare mai...i giochi di guida non sono il mio genere non posso dirti niente...


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Io ti consiglio uncharted3...dark soul è considerato il gioco più difficile di sempre visto che non si può salvare mai...i giochi di guida non sono il mio genere non posso dirti niente...



Si però oggettivamente è meglio partire dal primo per fare la trilogia Uncharted


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Giugno 2014)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Io ti consiglio uncharted3...dark soul è considerato il gioco più difficile di sempre visto che non si può salvare mai...i giochi di guida non sono il mio genere non posso dirti niente...



Si si, so che è difficile Dark Souls e questa cosa mi affascina molto. Infatti restringendo il campo rimango indeciso tra quest'ultimo e il primo Uncharted.


----------



## Giangy (22 Giugno 2014)

Gran turismo 6!


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si si, so che è difficile Dark Souls e questa cosa mi affascina molto. Infatti restringendo il campo rimango indeciso tra quest'ultimo e il primo Uncharted.



Li trovi a 14 euro gli uncharted, prenditene almeno due tanto per cominciare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Giugno 2014)

Uncharted. Tutta la vita.

Ma quoto i consigli sopra, prendine un altro oltre al primo. 
Uncharted 2 è favoloso.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Giugno 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Uncharted. Tutta la vita.
> 
> Ma quoto i consigli sopra, prendine un altro oltre al primo.
> Uncharted 2 è favoloso.



Si si, allora penso andrò su Uncharted


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2014)

Se ti piacciono i giochi folli dove puoi fare quello che ti pare prenditi assolutamente Saint Row 3! Io mi ci sono innamorato
Ovviamente anche la Trilogia Uncharted che trovi a poco


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Giugno 2014)

Uncharted e poi evita assolutamente gli FPS, a meno che non sei un fan sfegatato.

P.S: In cosa ti laurei, per curiosità?


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Uncharted. Tutta la vita.
> 
> Ma quoto i consigli sopra, prendine un altro oltre al primo.
> Uncharted 2 è favoloso.



Il due è sicuramente il capolavoro della trilogia, gli altri due rimangono comunque fantastici. Con bravura e fortuna li prendi tutti e tre a massimo 50 euro, praticamente meno di prendere un gioco appena uscito. Io i primi due capitoli li avevo trovati tra gli essential a 14 l'uno, il terzo lo trovi su Amazon a 19, nuovi ovviamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il due è sicuramente il capolavoro della trilogia, gli altri due rimangono comunque fantastici. Con bravura e fortuna li prendi tutti e tre a massimo 50 euro, praticamente meno di prendere un gioco appena uscito. Io i primi due capitoli li avevo trovati tra gli essential a 14 l'uno, il terzo lo trovi su Amazon a 19, nuovi ovviamente.



Il terzo secondo me è stato il migliore...cmq penso che li può trovare a 30-35 euro tutti e 3 tranquillamente, non sui siti, ma in privato


----------



## Jino (22 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il terzo secondo me è stato il migliore...cmq penso che li può trovare a 30-35 euro tutti e 3 tranquillamente, non sui siti, ma in privato



Beh usati senz'altro, 10 euro l'uno a farla grande


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Giugno 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Uncharted e poi evita assolutamente gli FPS, a meno che non sei un fan sfegatato.
> 
> P.S: In cosa ti laurei, per curiosità?



Scienze Ambientali, interfacoltà tra Agraria e Chimica. Ma alla laurea magistrale cambio percorso, e faccio Biologia perchè mi piacerebbe fare ricerca


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il terzo secondo me è stato il migliore...cmq penso che li può trovare a 30-35 euro tutti e 3 tranquillamente, non sui siti, ma in privato



Si magari quelli Essentials costano poco anche su Amazon per dire.. Poi per adesso pensavo di prenderne uno, e magari dopo gli altri


----------

